# Sniffles, Mist, Blitz, and Reggie!



## Lynxie (Jun 25, 2008)

So, I haven't posted pics of my fiance and I's babies in a while, and after all the trouble we have had with them, all the moving and trying to find a place to keep them, they are finally settled down and safe. ^.^ So, pictures!










All four babies (Sniffles is the grey hooded, Reggie's the black berkie, Mist is the Himalayan, and Blitz(kreig) is the tan hooded.









Sniffles checking out Marlboro the Dog.









(From front to back) Reggie, Mist, and Sniffles seeing what the shiny, flashey thing in their cage was.









Sniffles absolutely loves that tube. XD









Mist being much more socialable than usual.









Blitz checking out how high up they are.









Sniffles is very very cuddly for a female rat. Here she is chilling while I was checking my email.


----------



## 3pidemic (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey there's my puppy! He looks so calm in that picture, shame he's not like that all the time.


----------



## Deepsilvr (Sep 14, 2008)

SOO cute!! Looks like a good group you got there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gizzmo_2m (Mar 8, 2009)

they are so cute!! i love it when rats get big or fat becuase it makes them look adorable and thats why i cant wait till mine grows up hehehe ;D


----------



## Lynxie (Jun 25, 2008)

Mist is really the only one who has a bit of extra weight. Blitz and Reggie very delicate, and Sniffles is just large for a female rat. XD


----------



## Gizzmo_2m (Mar 8, 2009)

awwww ;D ;D ;D


----------



## addictinganimal (Mar 10, 2009)

They're all sweet! I can't decide which one I like best, so I guess I'll have to steal them all!


----------



## Gizzmo_2m (Mar 8, 2009)

haha good one ;D


----------



## TedBundy (Feb 28, 2009)

Cute.


----------



## Lynxie (Jun 25, 2008)

Lol. They really are adorable. I didn't like rats at all until I met my fiance, and in turn, met Sniffles. She could make anyone love rats. XD


----------



## me_rat_lover (Feb 26, 2009)

aww how cute


----------



## Lynxie (Jun 25, 2008)

More pictures!









It's sleepy time. <3










"Oooh oooh oooh...there's no getting clean out here..."










Sniffles sniffing. I think this is my favorite picture of her.










My friend Libby (3pidemic) making a guest appearance to help me keep an eye on Sniffles.


----------



## christinac (Mar 31, 2009)

Cuuuuuuuuuuute! Especially that ratsandwich! ;D


----------



## 3pidemic (Feb 22, 2009)

Sniffles really loved our yard. I'm glad both of us were out there to keep an eye on her, otherwise she would have been gone. We'll have to take Sativa out sometime, since my boys don't seem to like it at all.


----------

